
Have any of you started a succuessful company because of Mr. Graham's writing or the early reddit entrepreneurial community? - falsestprophet

======
zaidf
I am too embarrassed to even mention why I read pg's essays before he got into
writing on entrepreneurship. Rest assured, it was still to achieve an
entrepreneurial end.

Perhaps someday I'll share with him:)

~~~
SwellJoe
I first read pg for spam filtering stuff. I already had a company that I'd
founded (not particularly successful, though it did pay my bills for seven
years and buy me a nice car).

His entrepreneurial writing did inspire my current company, however, and I
expect very good results. His essays, along with a few good bits from other
sources, provided a clarity of focus, and a depth of understanding, that I
lacked before.

